# ZFS ARC Statistics Script for FreeBSD



## overmind (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,

Do you know if is there a script similar to this, but for FreeBSD?

http://blogs.oracle.com/realneel/entry/zfs_arc_statistics


----------



## overmind (Dec 1, 2011)

Just found a FreeBSD version here:  http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-February/055164.html

Update: Just found better info here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSTuningGuide. See "Generic ARC discussion" section.


----------



## kpa (Dec 1, 2011)

There's sysutils/zfs-stats.


----------

